# Trying to find a arcusin b14 for sale in US.



## Thad (Nov 29, 2011)

I am look for help finding a new or used arcusin b14 for sale in the US or maybe Canida. If someone knows of one it would be a grate help. Thanks!


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

Not sure about the availability in North America but there is a couple of used ones on this sight in Spain
Bale stacker - Used for Sale - Bale stacker at Agriaffaires
or new on
arcusin - providing solutions in every field

We imported our A-14 directly from Spain when the Bale Baron was still just a prototype. Curious to know why your preference would be an Arcusin now that the Baron (and parts!) is readily available here.


----------



## Thad (Nov 29, 2011)

I have not made my mind up 100 pecent yet. The only resin I was thinking about the arcusin was I did not want to have to bye anouther tractor. My largest tractor has 24gpm flow. Is there a reason u could not run a baron on a pto hidrolic pump. I know u would have to pick the hay up after baileing. But if I could do that for a few years then I mite be ready for a tractor then.


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

Thad said:


> I have not made my mind up 100 pecent yet. The only resin I was thinking about the arcusin was I did not want to have to bye anouther tractor. My largest tractor has 24gpm flow. Is there a reason u could not run a baron on a pto hidrolic pump. I know u would have to pick the hay up after baileing. But if I could do that for a few years then I mite be ready for a tractor then.


I think I'm right in saying there is a Baron version that has a self contained hydraulic unit driven by a small diesel motor mounted on it. Not common and pretty pricey, no doubt. Good luck with your decision!!


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

Thad that is our plan to run a hydraulic pump off of the pto. can tell you in three weeks how we are going to do it. with two exceptions we run old ih 56 66 series tractors so lack of hyd flow was one of our problems with the baron. i did not like any of marcrests answers to overcome problems. we figure we can put a pump on the baler or the tractor. with the ih dual pto if we run the baler on the 540 we think we can run the pump on the 1000 shaft. if not we will find a way to mount it to baler ether internally or on the flywheel like the drive for a kicker.


----------



## Thad (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes let me know. I think it would be petty simple to do with just a tractor. I would be happy picking the bales up after baleing.


----------



## dane (Jan 31, 2013)

Thad said:


> I am look for help finding a new or used arcusin b14 for sale in the US or maybe Canida. If someone knows of one it would be a grate help. Thanks!


 I am an Arcusin Dealer in the US. Are you still interested in a new Arcusin?


----------



## dane (Jan 31, 2013)

I am an Arcusin dealer in the US. I am located in KS. Would be happy to discuss the B14's if anyone is interested in them.


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

There is a used baron for sale in Colorado. Craigslist search Ft. Collins.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Dane:

What's the price range on this little darlin'? I noticed that they have A14/B14/C14. Are these different models? What's the differences?

Thanks

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The A is oldest, the C newest. Each generation improved the pickup area, I believe the C model is significantly faster than either the A or B and has a simpler mechanism.


----------



## dane (Jan 31, 2013)

The C 14 is the newest model. The pickup is the main difference although they have made some other changes as well. I have been running a B14 for 2 years. Have over 50,000 bales thru it and not one breakdown. I am a farmer, not a machinery dealer. Of all the equipment on my farm, this is the best built machine I have. I was so impressed with the fit and finish of this when I recieved it. This machine is truly built for long term use, unlike most equipment today. I have not had to buy any parts for it, but everthing would be available in the US from what I can see. Knotters are Hesston, chains are the same as most hay equipment.
A very close friend of mine is a dealer for the competition. I tried his machine for a couple of days. It was probably faster than the Arcusin. However I felt it was very cheaply built, very complicated and the monitor was frankly, a joke. Moreover, it could only handle one size of bales.( and they had to be exact). The Arcusin handles bales from 34" to 48". The monitor for the Arcusin is a touch screen and almost all functions of the machine can be operated from the cab. My hired hand is a 19 year old girl and honestly, she has run this machine a lot more than me. It didn't take her long to get this thing figured out and running.
Price varies depending on how many machines I order at a time and the also the price of the dollar/euro. A new B14 is around $76-80,000. A C14 is around $81-86,000.
Hope this helps. As I mentioned, I am a farmer first and foremost. I sell these machines because I believe in them.


----------



## MichaelOwen (Jun 6, 2013)

Interested in getting more information on Arcusin. Have been researching both the Arcusin B14, Bale Baron, and Bale Band It. Would appreciate pros and cons from anyone on each of these machines. How can I get in touch with you personally?


----------



## dane (Jan 31, 2013)

MichaelOwen said:


> Interested in getting more information on Arcusin. Have been researching both the Arcusin B14, Bale Baron, and Bale Band It. Would appreciate pros and cons from anyone on each of these machines. How can I get in touch with you personally?


Michael,

My phone # 785-243-0037

You might look at the new Arcusin C14. We just got one and will be trying it out this week or next. You can see a video of it at arcusin.com .

thanks.

Dane Hanson

Jamestown KS


----------



## bsheridan (Jan 11, 2017)

B14 dealer in Kansas. Dane Hanson 785-243-0037


----------

